# Manny Pacquiao Soon To Unveil “The Seagal Punch”



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

> This is getting absurd. This appears to be Steven Seagal, weaseling his way into Manny Pacquiao’s spotlight. Seriously, WTF? Um… The Seagal kick would definitely be illegal in boxing. Either version. As would the cue ball in the towel, the spinning corkscrew to the forehead, the spinning around and breaking a guy’s elbow over your own shoulder from a standing position… pretty much everything that he’s got is a no-go in professional boxing. And we can rule him out as a “strength and conditioning” coach. Ditto footwork. They’ve gotta be working on a punch. I just can’t wait to see how Steven Seagal helps reinvent the jab. This oughta be good.


Video here

maybe seagal will teach him the secret jab technique?


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I can only guess what Seagal could possibly teach an elite boxer, but with his Hapkido I would assume it would involve anticipating punches or small movements to avoid them. I dunno lol.


----------



## Freakshow (Aug 10, 2011)

rygu said:


> I can only guess what Seagal could possibly teach an elite boxer, but with his Hapkido I would assume it would involve anticipating punches or small movements to avoid them. I dunno lol.


Seagal is trained in Aikido, not Hapkido. If it was Hapkido, he may have a new strike or something, but all Aikido could really offer a boxer would be punch avoidance, something I'm fairly sure a guy who makes his living getting punched in the face would work on anyways.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

rygu said:


> I can only guess what Seagal could possibly teach an elite boxer, but with his Hapkido I would assume it would involve anticipating punches or small movements to avoid them. I dunno lol.





Freakshow said:


> Seagal is trained in Aikido, not Hapkido. If it was Hapkido, he may have a new strike or something, but all Aikido could really offer a boxer would be punch avoidance, something I'm fairly sure a guy who makes his living getting punched in the face would work on anyways.


Are you guys kidding me??

there is no limit to what Master Seagall can teach


----------



## Freakshow (Aug 10, 2011)

True enough. He must have picked that up one of those times he saved the world from terrorists/drug cartels.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Not UFC related.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

WILL ELITE FIGHTERS PLEASE STOP HUMORING THIS CONCEITED FRAUD? It wasn't funny the first time and it's a complete disservice to truly skilled martial arts teachers and coaches that this bum with his fake art, fake humility and real attention hogging gets all this credit over them.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Not UFC related.


what do you mean:confused02:

Everything the man says or does is UFC related.

He's already created 2 UFC champions Pacquiao could very well be the third.








raise01:


----------



## Freakshow (Aug 10, 2011)

Liddellianenko said:


> WILL ELITE FIGHTERS PLEASE STOP HUMORING THIS CONCEITED FRAUD? It wasn't funny the first time and it's a complete disservice to truly skilled martial arts teachers and coaches that this bum with his fake art, fake humility and real attention hogging gets all this credit over them.


He may be fake at a lot of things, but the guy is a legitimate 7th Dan in Aikido. You don't buy those on e-bay


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Freakshow said:


> He may be fake at a lot of things, but the guy is a legitimate 7th Dan in Aikido. You don't buy those on e-bay


Which is a fake bullshit art invented by a con-man / cult leader less than a century ago that involves willing unresisting students flopping around for you. Most of the initial "learning" in Aikido is about not resisting the sensei and just rolling with a twist, otherwise the techniques could cause serious injury. How convenient.

You know what, never mind, I'm not having this discussion again.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Liddellianenko said:


> Which is a fake bullshit art invented by a con-man / cult leader less than a century ago that involves willing unresisting students flopping around for you. Most of the initial "learning" in Aikido is about not resisting the sensei and just rolling with a twist, otherwise the techniques could cause serious injury. How convenient.
> 
> You know what, never mind, I'm not having this discussion again.


Hater.


----------

